# A $75K 1980's Hunter 25.5 ?



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

1984 Hunter 25.5 sailboat for sale in Florida

The guy did a nice job - but I think he over did it a bit.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, nice boat. Lots of cool stuff. But the owner is delusional if he really thinks he's going to get that much for it.

Then again, there is the old saying about a sucker being born every minute. Perhaps he will get lucky and find one.

Personally, for a mid-80s Hunter 25, in absolutely PRISTINE condition, and equipped with every possible gimcrack and gewgaw, I might be willing pay a third of his asking price. No more.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

He's off his rocker. I don't think I'd want that boat for anything over $10K. For that money you could get a really nice late 80's vintage Sabre/Tartan/JBoat in the mid 30 footer range.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

And it's been sunk: "What began as a salvage job on a 1984 Hunter 255 in 1996 turned into a passion..."


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

He could have fail-safe plans to put her on a reef....


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

I see so many things that this boat does not have. There is no mention of satellite TV DVD player home entertainment system, sonar, underwater video cameras, radar, ice maker, bow thruster, no hydro generator, no global satellite wifi. Very bare bones.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Dude is dreaming. But I admire his chutzpah!


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

midwesterner said:


> I see so many things that this boat does not have. There is no mention of satellite TV DVD player home entertainment system, sonar, underwater video cameras, radar, *ice make*r, bow thruster, no hydro generator, no global satellite wifi. Very bare bones.


It did say ice maker... offer him $80k before more overbid offers come in!


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

He should have bought a Dana and then refit that. Then he might come close to his number, given what I've seen of used Dana prices.

-- Bill
Belle Voile
PSC 34


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

elliowb said:


> He should have bought a Dana and then refit that. Then he might come close to his number, given what I've seen of used Dana prices.
> 
> -- Bill
> Belle Voile
> PSC 34


Amen to that. Dana asking prices are nuts - although I notice they seem to sit on the market also.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Does it not occur to anyone that $74,900 was a typo and intended to be $7,490 considering what the boats normally sell for?


----------



## StarwindMango (Oct 14, 2016)

That seems like a TON of equipment weight to add to a boat that's probably not very heavily built to begin with. I'd be curious what his current weight is vs. factory


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah... you don't wanna pay too low a price on a boat... don't low ball you may insult the owner LMAO


----------



## StarwindMango (Oct 14, 2016)

This boat is also listed on Sailing Texas in addition to Sailboatlistings...hard to believe the price is a typo on both sites


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

StarwindMango said:


> This boat is also listed on Sailing Texas in addition to Sailboatlistings...hard to believe the price is a typo on both sites


7.5K would be way too low. So you're probably right, not a typo.

In corporate finance, some firms are worth more sold off in pieces than as an ongoing firm. I wonder if this boat wouldn't be worth more, maybe not the full 75K but well more than the average for this model, if you just sold off all the equipment on eBay?


----------



## StarwindMango (Oct 14, 2016)

I would think you could buy two, if not three, Hunter 25.5's for $75k. Heck at that much money I'd buy one of these: 2015 Catalina 275 Sport Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Hylyte-
$74,900 can't be a typo for $7,490. You'd need to make one typo, putting the comma in the wrong place, an a second typo, adding a coincidentally matching double zero.
Which is why we use things like commas in the first place, for redundancy coding.

Hey, it could be the seller told their spouse/partner that's what the boat is worth, and they really don't intend or want to sell it. Stranger things have happened. But, where else are you going to find a full galley in a Hunter poptop?!


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Could be his wife wants it gone so he priced it to not sell.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

denverd0n said:


> Then again, there is the old saying about a sucker being born every minute. Perhaps he will get lucky and find one.


There is also a saying that there is a nutter being born every minute... 
I suspect his wife forces him to sell the boat and he came up with an absurd price because he wants to keep it. Seen that before.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

StarwindMango said:


> That seems like a TON of equipment weight to add to a boat that's probably not very heavily built to begin with. I'd be curious what his current weight is vs. factory


Boat is very heavy. Just look at the picture where it sits in the water. Way over the design waterline level.
And this boat is very appropriately named: Empty Pockets.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Um. No. 15 Hp. Honda motor. 25' chopper gun boat. I don't care how many toys and shiny things you add. There are Hinckley Bermuda 40's out there for not much more than that. Hallucinating. Me? $5,000 tops, but I wouldn't even consider it. I know of a couple Pearson 10Ms for sale for less than 10K, both with diesels. Leave that thing standing still and be a day ahead after two days of sailing.


----------



## SailingCeal (Aug 23, 2017)

It's been interesting reading everyone's replies to the original thread.

#1 There's an extensive equipment list that goes page by page on a dedicated website for the boat at mastheadcommunication(dot)com. For those who have outfitted a boat for extended cruising--no matter size or make, can appreciate the costs that go into such an undertaking.

#2 The boat is in pristine condition with far more upgrades than most people ever consider for their boat. Excoriating the owners for something they both believed in and enjoyed for years is uncalled for. Think about your comments the next time you make an addition or systems upgrade to your boat no matter how large or small.

It will be the right boat for the right person. Not everyone is looking for something they need to put years of work into. There is a recent survey that is congruent with the price.

I'm happy to answer questions about the boat or schedule an appointment to view it.

Thanks!


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

I also own a 25 foot boat, arguably a higher initial quality boat than a Hunter. I know what it is and I know what it isn't. I can slap as much lipstick as I want on it and it's never going to be more than what it is. I would never expect to get any more out of it than any other number of 25 foot boats for sale out there at sane market prices IF I was in the market to sell it.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

Is there a way to slide a 36 footer under all that gear?


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I think the name _Empty Pocket_ may prove appropriate, once the story is complete.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

There's a free H-27 in Tom's River NJ, on Facebook the owner says no engine and interior is trashed

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

SailingCeal said:


> It's been interesting reading everyone's replies to the original thread.
> 
> It will be the right boat for the right person. Not everyone is looking for something they need to put years of work into. There is a recent survey that is congruent with the price.
> 
> Thanks!


SailingCeal:
Try not to take comments on here personally. This site has a lot of sailors who have a lot of experience buying and selling boats, or at least shopping for and pricing boats. People also have strong opinions about types of boats. People also know that boats depreciate heavily and that boat owners rarely ever get their money out of expensive upgrades.

You are talking to a group of people who have seen scores of beautifully maintained and equipped boats offered for sale and have seen what they end up going for. What people are responding to is that you have put a lot of expensive upgrades on a boat that are generally only found on larger boats. Your boat is 30 years old and is a model that is generally regarded as a fairly well built production boat for day sailing, weekend sailing, bay sailing, ...maybe, some coastal cruising. You have equipped it for a level of sailing that isn't often seen in a boat of this size and class.

I looks like you are hoping to get a sizable percentage of your money out of it, like an investment, and people on here know that boats and upgrades don't turn out to give returns on investments. You have created a very unique niche boat. It is smaller than most people want for cruising and is priced at a price that people would expect to pay for a larger boat with an inboard diesel. You have equipped it with equipment that most people who want a boat that size would never need or use. Obviously the size of boat worked for you but people are predicting that you are unlikely to find someone who will want your combination of a small boat with really big boat features, at a really big boat price. Good luck finding someone in your particular niche.

If you are able to find someone who will buy your boat for anywhere near that asking price, people on here will be surprised and amazed, and they will be happy for your good fortune.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

SailingCeal said:


> It's been interesting reading everyone's replies to the original thread.
> 
> #1 There's an extensive equipment list that goes page by page on a dedicated website for the boat at mastheadcommunication(dot)com. For those who have outfitted a boat for extended cruising--no matter size or make, can appreciate the costs that go into such an undertaking.
> 
> ...


I am glad that you are proud of your boat. We are all proud of ours, too.

But pride can be a hurtful thing when it comes time to sell. Whether selling a boat or a house, you need to be reasonable about price expectations when you've over-improved it vs. other comparable houses/boats that are on the market.

I've often told people who considered getting project boats that you can buy a boat for almost nothing, put $50,000 into it, and end up with a really nice boat that will still sell for about what you originally paid. That's just how it works.

I hope, for your sake, that your boat is an outlier to this rule of thumb. If so, I'll be the first to congratulate you.

I've only sold one boat before, my 1998 Catalina 250. I put a whole bunch of upgrades into her. When I put her on the market (after owning her for 6 years), I stripped off all the improvements that I could (to transfer to the new boat) and listed her for $14,000, which was exactly what I had paid. I received an offer in 2 days, for $13,000. I accepted $1000 less because the buyer didn't want a survey, and that was worth the $1000 reduction to me (since most people try to use the survey to knock down the price). He sailed the boat away 3 days later, and is THRILLED with it. So it was less than a week from posting the ad to selling the boat. I could have asked for a few thousand more, but the boat would have sat. By selling quickly, the marina was willing to refund my fees for the unused slip, so I got a lot of my $1000 back. (I had been a very good tenant.)

I'm telling you my story to show that I practice what I preach.

If your boat is priced right, it will sell quickly. If it is overpriced, it will sit until you lower the price to what the market will bear. It's your choice. I think you need to determine whether you really want to sell your boat.


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

I know a little about the people who own _Empty Pocket_. They are highly intelligent, multi-talented, successful people that most of us pale to in comparison. In that light, the people on this forum who are criticizing the way that they are selling their boat, especially those whose who are condescendingly preachy, appear quite doltish.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

jwing said:


> ...... successful people that most of us pale to in comparison.......


You posted this.
I assume you believe it.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

RegisteredUser said:


> You posted this.
> I assume you believe it.


LOL I would argue than electric Drive gives a boat a negative value, jw, you didn't really think a $75,000 25ft boat would not receive negative input did you?

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

As a boat owner who will likely one day sell the boat I hope they find a buyer.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I would like to get contact info for the person supplying drugs to these people.
Must be some really good stuff.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

LOL - The old "They have money they must be smart arguement" - While selling a 1980 something Hunter 25 and asking 75 000$......Anybody else see the irony?


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

jwing said:


> I know a little about the people who own _Empty Pocket_. They are highly intelligent, multi-talented, successful people that most of us pale to in comparison.


And, I guess people who aren't able to laugh at themselves at all.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

midwesterner said:


> And, I guess people who aren't able to laugh at themselves at all.


jwing greatly respects them.
He's in for the next hand....


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

Y'all who are quoting me missed the essential part of my post, which I will take the time to point out to you:



jwing said:


> ... the people on this forum who are criticizing the way that they are selling their boat...appear quite doltish.


I stand by that and I'm directing my scorn doubly at those who doubled-down on their ignorance. I challenge you to not take the bait to triple-down. Meanwhile, I'm LMAO at you.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

The nice thing about this is that the marketplace will decide. Over time we will know.


jwing said:


> ...I stand by that and I'm directing my scorn doubly at those who doubled-down on their ignorance. I challenge you to not take the bait to triple-down. Meanwhile, I'm LMAO at you.


What part of "I hope I am wrong" (the sentiment that most here have expressed) do you consider scornful?


jwing said:


> I know a little about the people who own _Empty Pocket_. They are highly intelligent, multi-talented, successful people that most of us pale to in comparison...


You don't know me, and I suspect you don't know anyone else here. Given that, your "pale in comparison" quote is, in a word, scornful.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

jwing said:


> I know a little about the people who own _Empty Pocket_. They are highly intelligent, multi-talented, successful people that most of us pale to in comparison. In that light, the people on this forum who are criticizing the way that they are selling their boat, especially those whose who are condescendingly preachy, appear quite doltish.


This is where I see that the conversation turned from commenting on the selling price of the boat to personal attacks.

Stop.


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

Donna_F said:


> This is where I see that the conversation turned from commenting on the selling price of the boat to personal attacks.
> 
> Stop.


Your approach could have been used in this thread.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/introduce-yourself/293602-i-want-live-alone-boat-caribbean.html


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Scott I'd not be telling mods how to do her job. But,

Down on the bottom of the page, you will see a triangle with a explanation mark in it. That is the proper way to contact the mod if you're unhappy, angry, sad or glad with a discussion on this site


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I hope they sell the boat fairly fast and get their asking price. Then I hope they come back here and do a stick their tongues out at all the happy people.


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

deniseO30 said:


> Scott I'd not be telling mods how to do her job. But,
> 
> Down on the bottom of the page, you will see a triangle with a explanation mark in it. That is the proper way to contact the mod if you're unhappy, angry, sad or glad with a discussion on this site


I am in favour of the sentiment of the post I quoted and would like to see it's general application. Sadly, it seems the way these forum sites go and puts off a lot of would be posters. I confess I have likely contributed to it too.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Time to let it go, I think. Obviously some believe that the boat is ridiculously over-priced. Some think the sellers are nice people who deserve respect. Both of those statements are probably true. 'Nuff said.


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

Since I started the thread - just my 2 cents on the boat's worth - in the Florida market - where she sits . Hunter 25.5's generally sell in the $5K range - at best - there is one in Stuart for 2.5K and has been on CL for months - I owned one years a go - in good shape back in early 90's I think I paid $5k for it and sold it for the same - the boat was a pretty decent sailor but had a huge problem with cavitation of the engine in any sort of chop, even with a long shaft outboard, she was pretty tender but her light weight made her a decent sailor if you had the deeper draft model, loading it down with gear will reduce its sailing ability , the boat was good for what it was made for - inland sailing, I would hate to try to come in an inlet with the tide running out and a 3 foot chop, I sailed it on the ST Johns in North Florida - good boat for that- 
There is a similar boat that is loaded for sale in South Florida - the brand escapes me now - Canadian built with decent reputation, raised flush deck - they have it on Sailboatlistings.com . I reached out to the owner because he had cruised the Bahamas in it and I was curious if he towed his dinghy ( he deflated it on deck) but at the time he had been asking $29K for it , told him I though he did a great job equipping it but his price was way too high. A few days later he dropped it to $19K, then a month ago dropped it to $14K - if he gets down to $10K he might find a buyer - the Hunter 25.5 - I would think he could sell it for about $15K , he is looking for 1 in a million who would pay anything over $25 K for it - but maybe that person is out there - somebody just won the lotto and the odds were 250 million to one.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

ScottUK said:


> I am in favour of the sentiment of the post I quoted and would like to see it's general application. Sadly, it seems the way these forum sites go and puts off a lot of would be posters. I confess I have likely contributed to it too.


The moderators can't read every single post. The ones that get reported, in the way Denise mentioned, get addressed as soon as we can get to them. Occasionally we come across something dodgy in our general reading of the site and we'll respond without having it reported first.

If anyone has an issue with any post or thread, click the Report Post icon and one of us will respond. Just don't expect it to be instant as we all have day jobs that don't always allow us to sit on the internet during working hours. Also, we're in a few different time zones.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

deniseO30 said:


> Scott I'd not be telling mods how to do her job......


The inmates/forum members should always supervise - at least make a brave attempt to keep the mods in line. Otherwise, they would be running the place....

This thread is entertaining. When you start getting too serious about this stuff, it's time to look for a fence post to argue with. Bigger the fence post, the better...imo.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Lol how trolls bait forum members and they go page after page in response.


----------



## Bosley (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi everybody! So, I have to admit that I get a real kick out of reading this (and other Sailnet) threads time to time... A friend of mine mentioned that there was quite a discussion going in here about the owner of The Empty Pocket... well, that would be me! 

I appreciate all the perspectives... I really do. Parting with EP is extremely difficult for Steph and I as we lived aboard for years and cruised her over 20,000 nautical miles through the years. It began as a Hunter 255 for us back in 1996, but she is definitely not that anymore. Her structural reinforcements, design changes, refinements and amenities are significant. It's a fair assessment to say she's quite "overdone", but that said, we are looking for ONE discriminating buyer... not a bidding war between the masses for the lowest price.

On a personal note, Stephanie and I are really heartsick about parting with The EP, but it is time. We just moved aboard our new home, SY Senergy, and it is out of sincere love for EP that we are looking to find a new home for her... someone who will continue to burnish her cruising credentials as well as their own. 

So, I can't help but put an exclamation point on a couple statements that were made here...

You may remember the threads where I was first introduced to the Sailnet community - 
- The Effectiveness of Solar and Wind 
- I've Been Solar Struck by the SolarStik

It's been 10 years... We're still here, still selling Solar Stiks, and are now taking off for a 5 year circumnavigation aboard our newly built custom sailing catamaran that I personally just sailed home from Cape Town, South Africa... a 7,000NM maiden journey... AND yes, it has twin custom Solar Stiks on the stern... 

...just saying.

I love you guys! ;-)


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

Bosley,welcome to/ or back to sailnet,thank you for your perspective ,would like to hear more about your boat and what is a " solar stick" am a bit familiar with solar tubes for power and heat....Ralph


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

LMGTFY :wink


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

If you are Brian and Steph of Boat Babe fame then you must provide a photo of Steph in the cockpit of the H25.5.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/30050-effectiveness-solar-wind.html

Is that one of the threads you meant from way back when?


----------



## Bosley (Aug 27, 2017)

Greetings, Caleb! 

I can do that... :wink I like a challenge! In fact, I don't think I've ever posted these before...

Which year would you prefer? I can go all the way back to 2001... or as recent as March 2017! How about two days ago aboard "Senergy"?

:grin


----------



## Bosley (Aug 27, 2017)

CalebD said:


> If you are Brian and Steph of Boat Babe fame then you must provide a photo of Steph in the cockpit of the H25.5.
> 
> Is that one of the threads you meant from way back when?


Yeah... got schooled pretty good in the "Culture of Sailnet" back then. :cut_out_animated_em


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Bosley said:


> Yeah... got schooled pretty good in the "Culture of Sailnet" back then. :cut_out_animated_em


That jibes with my memories as well. I think there is a slightly kinder/gentler crowd here now and some of the moderators have moved on and changed - as well as a new parent company some time ago.

You guys look great! Congrats on your new catamaran. Hope you get a good price for "Empty Pockets".

Don't be strangers.


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

Good luck with the sale of the Hunter 25.5 - while it is certainly interesting and unique - I just think it is overpriced by about $50K.

If I might add a recent sale - ran into a young couple in Ft Pierce - they had a Erickson 26 for sale - the guy had completely rebuilt it , similar to the Hunter - had a new inboard diesel also, loaded with equipment - he chronicled the rebuild a bit on Youtube ( like everybody nowadays I guess) came with a trailer modified to fit the boat - he sold it about a month ago for $16K - started at $29K, had a great solar charging system. Personally I thought he put too much money into such a small boat - he bought the boat for $10K and claimed he put another $50K in it - too many options out there to put that much money into a 26 foot boat.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

cdy said:


> Good luck with the sale of the Hunter 25.5 - while it is certainly interesting and unique - I just think it is overpriced by about $50K.
> 
> If I might add a recent sale - ran into a young couple in Ft Pierce - they had a Erickson 26 for sale - the guy had completely rebuilt it , similar to the Hunter - had a new inboard diesel also, loaded with equipment - he chronicled the rebuild a bit on Youtube ( like everybody nowadays I guess) came with a trailer modified to fit the boat - he sold it about a month ago for $16K - started at $29K, had a great solar charging system. Personally I thought he put too much money into such a small boat - he bought the boat for $10K and claimed he put another $50K in it - too many options out there to put that much money into a 26 foot boat.


That story sounds familiar. Probably a lot of the folks here have much more into their boat then they are worth. Most are not delusional about the actual value.

As far as to Op getting 75K? When Pigs fly!


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

The trouble with all the toys is that they depreciate immediately upon installation. For example, I'm looking at a similar aged Tartan 37. The seller installed "over $15,000.00 worth of electronics" not too many years ago. My perspective, if I didn't install it, is those electronics are worth about 1/3 of retail against overall value, if that, at this point. I buy the hull, and maybe the rigging, but everything is a risk from the early '80's. The seller is asking in the low 40's for the boat. There are others out there (one in GA for $19,000) for less money, many for more money. The average is where he has it priced. But the hull (gelcoat, dark blue) looks like hell and the skeg is missing. The big bargaining chip.

I guess my point is, if I had $75,000.00, I'd get a tried and true, fast, comfortable hull for around $30K and dump $45K into MY bells and whistles, electronics, custom stuff, self steering gear, etc., with all of the attendant warranties. 

I once owned a Bristol 35 Alden Yawl, 1972. I sold it for $15K more than I paid for it, but I really did lose money on it. I have watched one for sale in Florida, asking $49,000 to begin with, then down, then down again, now the price is $12,000.00. The original retail on the boat was on the order of $17,000.00 in 1972. Anyone can ask anything they want. There's a couple on Youtube from CO that bought a Gulfstar piggie in FL on a whim. Nothing but trouble. A boat that they never should have bought, chasing the dream. I'm sure there may be someone out there willing to pay $75K for a 1980's H25.5. I think the point of some of the more virulent posts is that it really isn't ever going to be worth that much money to a "willing and educated buyer."


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

I have seen that Youtube video on the Gulfstar - no engine and the boat keeps dragging all over the place - and they live in Colorado , the boat is in Stuart Florida - quite the recipe for disaster - but who knows - maybe they are making money off the video - so might be a winning proposition.

I assume many boat electronics are getting similar to other IT equipment - in 3 years they are virtually worthless in terms of having any $$ value. What's a 3 year old iPhone worth - $100?


----------



## Bosley (Aug 27, 2017)

All sage points... but we're not in the position where we "have to" sell her. We're intentionally asking for top dollar with the following perspectives in mind...

I think it's fair to say that the average investment for a boat to go on a year-long cruise (or longer) is usually in excess of $75K... So that investment can be handled one of two ways:

1. Buy a boat and spend $75K over time to achieve the same capability (plus the added "time" factor)
2. Buy a boat at 75K that is ready to cruise within a week

The question is really "How long do you want to wait before you depart?" 

I built EP over 22 years of ownership... cruised her full-time, and lived aboard for many years with Steph. Except for the business, we were able to "go" anytime... and there is real value in that. We purchased SY Senergy with that in mind... commissioned and outfitted her so that we could leave the dock tomorrow if we desired. 

We're at a point in our lives where we don't want to "build" the boat anymore in anticipation of some future date when we intend to sail away. If I were looking for a boat that could take me away today, and my budget (as outlined above) were in line with my plans, I'd drop $75K to get a boat that is already setup for the type of cruising EP can provide. 

The message for the potential buyer is esoteric, which is why we opted to advertise her using a unique (and expensive) medium. I understand that many buyers are looking for a more traditional path to yacht ownership and cruising, so as stated before, we're looking for a very select buyer. Heck, we might not even sell it if we don't like them! It's not only the money that will drive any potential sale... :grin

Lastly, if we don't sell it, then we'll just keep it as a company yacht. We have a full roster of cruisers and live-aboards that work here at Solar Stik, so she'll be well taken care of and appreciated... and yes, cruised. 

And for the record, to keep referring to it rhetorically as a "Hunter 255" is certainly a stretch... There isn't a Hunter 255 on the globe that can do what EP can. I wonder... if I didn't say what she was in the beginning, would we even be having this discussion? :wink

Cheers!


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

I think the problem that you are missing is that a 25' Hunter is a very small boat to cruise on even for one person. It cannot hold much gear and stores, and that is made worse with all the added stuff you have put on it - the waterline is already visibly lowered. Furthermore, I won't even get into the fact that this boat is intended as a daysailor, and most sailors would consider it not built well enough for the rigors of cruising. So you are missing the mark with your "target buyer" who wants a boat already outfitted.

Had you taken a PS Dana and outfitted it the same way, you might have a chance of getting the asking price - but this boat ain't no Pacific Seacraft, not even close.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

No, I sailed an '80's Hunter 33 many, many years ago, and felt it was a great coastal cruiser. I've looked closely at H37 cutters in the past. But I just left TWO Pearson 10 Meters that I could have grabbed for less than $10K for either. One was oversized rigging for crossing the Atlantic, with a newer Beta diesel, new wiring and excess tankage. One of them was offered for $5,000.00, a steal, so for a total of $20K or so I could have a fleet of go-fast boats started.

You should ask as much as you can get. I asked $29K for my Pearson 10M in the Caribbean a few years ago. I sold it for $12K. I bought a 50 foot Navy Utility years ago in California to refit for a dockside "condo." The seller, one of National Geographic's "chief conservationists" or something like that, was asking $139,000.00. Nice boat. 
If you google 50' Navy Utility, it's the lobster-boat looking one under "images." I paid $38,000.00 (and sank way too much into the refit). Situations dictate. The guy was "leaving for the Kiribati Reefs for a year" and I didn't really want the boat. A friend of mine in the V.I. has a 50-something Hunter that seems like a magnificent boat. On Wednesdays you can see him hauling ass past the bar at Gregoire Channel with a deckload of young things. 

Ah, you edited while I was typing. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

cdy said:


> I assume many boat electronics are getting similar to other IT equipment - in 3 years they are virtually worthless in terms of having any $$ value. What's a 3 year old iPhone worth - $100?


I saw an ad the other day for a boat in which they list among the selling features that it has a Micrologic Loran c navigation system. I imagine the new owner will have to upgrade the maps. ;-)


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds like you don't want to sell her. Pride is ultimately going to get in your way of making this business transaction.

You can try to claim that the things you have done make her into something totally different, but she is still a Hunter 25.5 and always will be. No amount of slick "esoteric" marketing on your part will change that.

I suspect that the number of people who want to take a one-year cruise on a 25 foot boat are vanishingly small. Apparently you also agree that a larger vessel is needed for your own needs. Any discerning buyer who wants to leave immediately on a one-year cruise will select a larger vessel that is in turnkey condition. There are hundreds of them at that price point.

Like everyone here I wish you luck with this. But the odds that you will get what you want are astronomical.

These are just my opinions, offered for the sake of healthy discussion.


----------



## Deina (Aug 28, 2017)

Bosley said:


> to keep referring to it rhetorically as a "Hunter 255" is certainly a stretch...


Your own advertising refers to her as a "Hunter 255", and her website states


> What began as a salvage job on a 1984 Hunter 255...


So not only does the title refer to her as such -- it's a _salvage title_ to boot!

Best of luck selling her, though I suspect you'll have her for a long time!


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

I have an uncle in Nigeria who may be interested - to which bank account should he wire the $75K?


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Few of us are actively trying to sell our boats. But, I bet there is a price that you were be willing to do it for no matter how much you love it.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

If you spend $60k on a 1990 Pontiac Bonneville guess what you get ..... a really nice 1990 Bonneville.


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

There are probably some out there that would cruise on a 25 foot sailboat - but they are not the ones who are going to pay $75K for any size boat - they want something small because it fits their budget , the line that even if you found a buyer you might not sell it to him if you did not like him - - have to laugh at bit at that - reminds me of the insulting CL's ads - threatening to raise the price of the boat if it does not sell that weekend - thats a winning strategy.


----------



## Bosley (Aug 27, 2017)

Well... Congratulations are in order... 

Mark B. from Daytona is the new owner of The Empty Pocket! She was sold today... paid in full. 
:thewave:

I'll leave it you the rest of you to pontificate what the final price is, but he and I are both VERY happy with the outcome. He is an educated, avid single-handed sailor who has immediate cruising plans. Quoting him: "...I'm starting in the Bahamas for several months before working my way down through the Caribbean, South America, through the canal, and up the west coast to Alaska...". Mark is an author who needed a solid, small vessel that was designed and built for single-handed cruising and well-equipped with certain gear for his journey. He's working on his latest book, and will be writing it while underway. 

Mark and I spent the day today transitioning it, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to take a couple last photos of SY Senergy and SY The Empty Pocket together at our marina... the next time we have the opportunity to raft up will likely be in the Bahamas next year!
:2 boat:

EP sold in less than a month from the day the EP website went live... I guess there is such a thing as a "$75K Hunter 255" after all!
:batter
Bam!


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Bosley said:


> Well... Congratulations are in order...
> 
> Mark B. from Daytona is the new owner of The Empty Pocket! She was sold today... paid in full.
> 
> ...


Well, congratulations certainly are in order. All of us naysayers have been proven wrong. I am happy that it worked out but also a little saddened. As a prospective boat buyer this throws the whole buyer's market off.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bosley said:


> I'll leave it you the rest of you to pontificate what the final price is...


That's all I needed to know.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Mark, I got a 2004 Ford Ranger with 240,000 miles on it. Special price for you $60,000. Let's talk


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

jwing said:


> ...to the people on this forum who are criticizing the way that they are selling their boat ... I'm LMAO at you.


LMAO, again.


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

Congrats on selling the boat - however you did it and for whatever price - I am sure its fine for cruising the Bahamas and the islands as long as you pick your weather window, however the rest of the trip? Having owned a 25.5 before - it can get very uncomfortable in any chop, its still a lightly built boat - from your pictures it still looks like a 25.5 - not sure how one would add ballast or beef it up enough to handle the trip - I guess you could coastal hop the entire trip, would be interesting to read the buyers book , but if he paid $75K for a Hunter 25.5 - he might charge $399/copy for his book.


I once sold a very old Seapearl 21 - it was a bit rough and was one of the first ones build - I was asking $2,500 for it , a dude from Naples Florida called me and wanted to buy it and offered $5K
I thought it was some sort of Nigerian scam, but delivered the boat to him and he paid me in cash and tried to throw in another boat for me - never understood why - I guess he just had to have that certain boat no matter what the price, so if if you have a bit of an unlimited budget - then I guess price isn't an issue if you are looking for something very particular. Now if I can just find someone who wants to pay $30K for a 1978 Pearson 26


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Good on ya, you sold the "Dream"..musta been a used car salesman in a previous life? Poor new owner going to take this light weight lake cruiser off shore? Geez, have a heart man. How about a copy of that check posted here? I mean you talking the talk, but how about a little walking the talk too. It's so cheap here...the talk. I call BS!


----------



## Bosley (Aug 27, 2017)

aeventyr60 said:


> Good on ya, you sold the "Dream"..musta been a used car salesman in a previous life? Poor new owner going to take this light weight lake cruiser off shore? Geez, have a heart man. How about a copy of that check posted here? I mean you talking the talk, but how about a little walking the talk too. It's so cheap here...the talk. I call BS!


Barely worth dignifying this comment, but, I'll bite...

"Walking the talk"? Seriously? you should do a little research. I've been hearing that (especially here on Sailnet) for the past 15 years... Well, I've been there and done it, both sailing and business.

Every time I've been here on Sailnet, it's the same... "You can't do that, you'll never succeed, you're crazy to think you'll sell solar panels and a metal stick, you can't sail a boat like that anywhere... etc, etc, etc". Who needs to hear that?? Good thing I'm stubborn (or maybe a victim of ADDHD, as Steph says). :wink

15 years ago, I was dead broke and sailing a 25 foot boat anywhere the wind would push it. In May 2018, I'm sailing around the globe on a brand new yacht, debt free, and at the top of my game.

So I guess I should thank you for the skepticism and sarcasm through the years... if nothing else, it keeps me motivated!


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

I guess when Smackers has been talking up the value of Hunters for years... this is what you get ;-)

For $75K you could buy a Brent Swain fully kitted out with proper lifelines, windlass and wood stove ;-)

Give it a lick of paint and you're good to go!


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

First, congrats on selling your boat. I'm always happy for anyone who succeeds at that, no matter how much baggage they bring here.

But speaking of baggage...



Bosley said:


> ...15 years ago, I was dead broke and sailing a 25 foot boat anywhere the wind would push it. In May 2018, I'm sailing around the globe on a brand new yacht, debt free, and at the top of my game....


Wow, you rule the Internets!!!










By the way, why do you always have to create a new account every time you come back here? Maybe something about your attitude gets you banned repeatedly?

There are lots of 25 foot sailors here who are perfectly happy with their boats, and we love them all. Success in life isn't measured by the size or newness of your boat. I think you still have a lot to learn about dealing with people.


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

TakeFive said:


> There are lots of 25 foot sailors here who are perfectly happy with their boats, and we love them all.


Aww, we love you guys too!

However, as much as I love my little Cal 2-25, I'd be willing to let her go for the bargain price of $74,000 if anyone is interested!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Bosley said:


> Barely worth dignifying this comment, but, I'll bite...
> 
> "Walking the talk"? Seriously? you should do a little research. I've been hearing that (especially here on Sailnet) for the past 15 years... Well, I've been there and done it, both sailing and business.
> 
> ...


A few things,

I like the solar stik concept and products a lot. Great idea and you are to be commended for turning the idea into a successful and viable business. It certainly has been a life changer for you and inspiration for anyone that hard work, a good idea and perseverance can lead to success ...well done. I am happy for you.

That being said that does not qualify you for being an expert in all ideas boat.....it gives you credibility in your area of expertise. A person who developed new technology in a chefs knife and is successful in that knife business does qualify them to be a master chef or even a professional chef.

So where I am going with this....well you claim me of sailing over 20.000 miles in the Hunter 255 does mean anything. Haleakula our C&C 35 MKIII has logged over 40,000 nautical miles in the last 12 years. No way do I feel that qualifies me to understand the technicalities that some of the more experienced cruisers or even delivery captains who post here in terms of blue water sailing . I have logged many blue ocean miles but am far from being an expert. However I am qualified to have an opinion.

The fac that you sold the Hunter 255 for close to your asking price ( according to you) is good for you. It means nothing in the overall sense. We all have opinions on the price you asked for and they are relevant even though many didn't see this the same way as you.

Checking yachtworld for $75,000 Hunter Yachts ( apples to apples) shows many upgraded larger more robust Hunters than yours, and also of a better vintage. I am not hear to argue whether the Hunters are good boats or not, that's not my point. Factually though your boat is a 255 Hunter.

No matter how you upgraded it it is a 255 Hunter. It was not meant as a blue water cruiser anymore than my C$C . That doesn't mean people haven't done that, but it was built with that intended purpose. BTW you are not objective in your feelings here toward your boat and you have an obvious EMOTIONAL bias toward the vessel which has served you well and you are fond of.

Looking at the comps for 255 Hunters many on here have explained what they found. Those are factual sales. The fact that you found someone to buy your vessel.

My read is that you were able to find another buyer who also bought into your emotional bias which you represented and used to help increase the value of your boat to them.

No criticism here . Good for you for being a great salesman and finding a sweet spot in this purchaser to sell your boat. You got the price ( supposedly) you asked for . Good for you.

To me all that proves are two adages. "There's a sucker born every moment" and " never underestimate the power of emotions"


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bosley said:


> Every time I've been here on Sailnet, it's the same... "You can't do that, you'll never succeed, you're crazy to think you'll sell solar panels and a metal stick, you can't sail a boat like that anywhere... etc, etc, etc". Who needs to hear that?? Good thing I'm stubborn (or maybe a victim of ADDHD, as Steph says). :wink


No way?!?!?! Are you ConcheyJoe from way back? That solar stick thread was one of the best supernovas of all time!



jorgenl said:


> I guess when Smackers has been talking up the value of Hunters for years... this is what you get ;-)


Yep, I am definitely a market maker.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

*To me all that proves are two adages. "There's a sucker born every moment" and " never underestimate the power of emotions"
*

I was thinking more along the lines of "A fool and his money are soon parted".


----------



## Bosley (Aug 27, 2017)

TakeFive said:


> ]
> By the way, why do you always have to create a new account every time you come back here? Maybe something about your attitude gets you banned repeatedly?


Hmmm...

You assume too much "Take Five". With one exception, I don't frequent social media sites... I'm just too busy. I had one other account here back in 2007 for the thread where the Solar Stik was a hot topic, but that's it. I created a new name this week because, frankly, it was too much effort to try and research what that login info from 2007 was. If they've banned me, I'm not aware. And no, I'm not "Conchy Joe".

Plus, I used my actual name! Who does that?? I'm probably in a pretty small club that didn't put up a fake profile or masquerade behind some anonymous screen name like "Take Five". :wink :kiss

I only came in to set the record straight... I do appreciate all of the perspectives from most of the folks here, though. Good stuff! 

I wish you all the best and bid you adieu'.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Bosley said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> You assume too much "Take Five". With one exception, I don't frequent social media sites... I'm just too busy. I had one other account here back in 2007 for the thread where the Solar Stik was a hot topic, but that's it. I created a new name this week because, frankly, it was too much effort to try and research what that login info from 2007 was. If they've banned me, I'm not aware. And no, I'm not "Conchy Joe".
> 
> ...


Sir you are out of line again.
I am wondering do you really believe what you write or is it written for your own edification.

Seems peculiar to start a thread , answer the thread, agree with most who post on it, and then have multiple screenames. I don't buy your excuse BTW . Having multiple screen names is against the terms of service.

Someone as successful as you purport to be in a somewhat customer / consumer industry where building a brand is important usually doesn't go out of their way to antagonize people, even if it's a blog site. It would seem to be that you want to come across as ethical and above board as well as customer friendly . At least to project that the person selling or owning the Solar Stik company is ethical as well as above board. Surely you don't want customers to think as you have projected here that you won't handle a consumer complaint or handle it in a self serving manner.

To date you have not projected that good image . Frankly i wouldn't buy anything you sold .

Knowing Take Five personally I can tell you his screen name is a take off of something in his life.

You surely don't walk the talk so go away back into the night, before the mods find out you have multiple screenames and you are using the site to promote your merchandise.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

Bosley said:


> In May 2018, I'm sailing around the globe on a brand new yacht, debt free, and at the top of my game.


I was kinda liking your story until you showed who you really are. Ugh. I'd rather not find myself next to your "yacht" in an anchorage, and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Before I close this thread, in his defense, the boat's owner didn't start the thread so technically no rule was broken there (until he said that he registered with a new account to post). The boat is sold, good for him. No need to continue the comments.


----------

